# Carbonation levels for ginger beers/ciders



## eMPTy (12/6/15)

Hey guys,

I was wondering if anyone was aware of information on average carbonation levels for things like ginger beers and different cider styles? Information on such is easy enough to find for beer styles - but out of curiosity I would like to know how these other ones stack up.

Also, would hate to give them a go and over or under carbonate to the point where they don't seem 'right'.

Cheers


----------



## Yeastfridge (12/6/15)

Whenever I'd made ginger beers from kits they always come out pretty sweet and I like a strong carbonation to help hide that, 2.8-3 vols CO2. 
As for cider, you can go anywhere from completely flat to champagne-style frothers, depends what you want and even from the same batch of cider both can be nice. True West Coast English style ciders will be still to medium carbed, Basque cidre will be totally flat, French I think is usually carbed up.

If you shoot for "normal" beer carbonation for both, around 2.5 vols CO2, they'll work out well and you can decide whether you'd like more or less. Often less carbonation will round out tart flavours, and more carbonation will seem to add a bit more tartness.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (12/6/15)

Kegging these drinks you can carb up high without worries. If its too high you get high bubbles that fall very quickly. If its lower carbed its a smoother more bodied mouth feel and flavors, as to my newbie understanding.
Hard to go wrong really. B)


----------



## eMPTy (13/6/15)

I don't keg so unfortunately that is not really applicable to me at this time... 

I think unless I find more information in the meanwhile, Yeastfridge's suggestion to aim more or less mid road and adjust from there according to preference seems the most sensible solution.


----------



## Red Baron (13/6/15)

I've found that the basic cider I make (homebrand juice and some spices) lacks a little mouth-feel at beer carbonation levels. I put this down to the low finishing gravity of cider- it lacks the unfermentables you find in beer.
Because of this, I carb mine slightly higher.
It's really up to your own taste. Maybe you should bottle a batch with low, medium and high carb levels and see what you prefer.

Cheers,
RB.


----------

